
Oracle euthanizes Solaris 12, expunging it from roadmap - tosh
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/01/oracle-sort-of-confirms-demise-of-solaris-12-effort/?m=1
======
jlgaddis
NB: This is from January (2017).

